# Clippers for goats



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

Any one have ideas on what is best to shave goats I have been through 3 sets of clippers since I started with my goats they don't last for the job that has to be done. Please anyone have something that works well and last???? I am really frustrated with this.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm looking for some as well. I know washing your goats before hand really saves the blades on your clippers.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Are you keeping them well oiled while you're clipping? 

I have Oster A5 2 speed clippers. I've gone through two, but that's been over a long period of time and shaving lots of goats.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

In addition to working on clean goat, oiling is essential.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I actually never wash my goats before clipping but still never have any issues. 

You do though have to be sure that you're keeping the blades oiled, spraying coolant when they get hot, and performing basic maintenance on them. If you're doing all that and are getting the brands that are made to last there is no reason you should have any issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Are you keeping them well oiled while you're clipping?
> 
> I have Oster A5 2 speed clippers. I've gone through two, but that's been over a long period of time and shaving lots of goats.


I do keep them oiled and have tried washing and not washing goat with no success. I keep the clippers well maintained since I spent enough money on this pair but to no avail. Wish I could find something that would make this part easier. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Hughie (Mar 4, 2015)

I have three clippers and a pile of blades needing to be sharpened. My two oldest are a large Oaster Clipmaster, a single speed A-5, and an Andis AG-2 two speed that also uses the A-5 type interchangeable blade sets.
I like the big clipmaster for doing most of the body cutting and neck. The smaller clippers for legs, tail, head, and udder clipping. My wife will do a whole goat with the smaller clippers just because the large one gets heavy for her almost immediately. That said, For a long time Oaster blades were garbage, bad steel that didn't hold an edge for very long. Andis blades are much better, but still need to be cooled, cleaned, and oiled during clipping. I like to use a small bowl of blade wash or some similar cleaner and just run the blades in the cleaner as needed to get rid of dirt and cool the steel. Then add oil and resume clipping. Keep touching your blade with a finger, when heat can be felt re-clean and re-oil again. If your goats have a lot downey fluff try brushing out as much of that as possible also. Clippers themselves should be stout, pay for large animal clippers don't try to do the job with people or pet clippers, they will just work themselves to death in short order. I like my Oaster and Andis clippers but my replacements (if ever) will be Andis for the simple reason that they run extremely quite. Other good units are out there, this is just what I've had experience with. Little long winded but I hope this is helpful.


----------



## DaveM1 (Mar 8, 2015)

*Shaving a goat, sheep, llama even a horse.*

To save your clippers the goat needs to be clean and should be dry before shaving. Also if you keep the clippers oiled they should last a long time. :wink:


----------

